# Happy puppy



## GlennR (Nov 26, 2017)

Today the flirt pole got delivered. He enjoyed "helping" me unbox it. Then Loki and I went out in the rain to play with it. He absolutely loved the game. I didn't play for too long as he was running full out and I didn't want it to be too much for him. 

The next big excitement was being toweled dry after the game. Half cuddles, half playing as he was getting dry. That was nearly as much fun. After that, he ate his lunch and now he's crashed on his bed.

Fun for both of us.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The flirt pole is the only toy that Javelin enjoyed as a puppy that he still loves loves loves as a grown up. I am glad Loki liked it enough to even play in the rain with you and it. Remember to not do too much flying around for it while he is young!


----------



## GlennR (Nov 26, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> ... Remember to not do too much flying around for it while he is young!


For sure I'll limit the time playing such an active game during his puppyhood and adolescence. I don't let him do stairs regularly either at this point so we don't strain hips or shoulders.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When young Javelin was happy to follow it on the ground and to try to catch it if I made it change course. When i let him catch it we would play a little tug then I would get him to give it back to me and repeat until at least one of us was too tired to continue.


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> When young Javelin was happy to follow it on the ground and to try to catch it if I made it change course. When i let him catch it we would play a little tug then I would get him to give it back to me and repeat until at least one of us was too tired to continue.


The flirt pole is a great toy if used carefully. I have done the same with my mini Pumpkin. It is the only toy she really loves. Anything not moving is of no interest to her. I was very careful when she was young and just dragged it on the ground. Now she is 14 months and matured and fully grown I allow her to play a bit more actively and run and allow small jumps to try and catch it. It has really helped her strength and muscle development because she doesn't have much interest in balls - well not bringing them back anyway. She just wants me to chase her.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am doing this with Renn now, we really don't play long as he is very excited and runs & flips and I don't want him hurting himself but I run it along the ground and he catches it tugs a bit and is learns drop it , when he does lots of praise and we do it again. Afterward I'll toss a ball some and he will run with it and sometimes bring it back for me to throw again. Then a nice nap....for both of us. LOL


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Both of my dogs have a strong prey drive. They’ll chase anything that runs or scurries—deer, squirrels, chipmunks, four year old grandsons, etc—so I ordered a flirt pole for them. It was an epic fail. Neither of them could be fussed even to look at it. They were both adults—maybe it’s better introduced to puppies?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

JudyD, did you try putting a fur on the end of the flirt pole? Sometimes the addition of a rabbit skin, is all it will take to get the interest of high prey dogs. I picked up a mink stole for $5 at Goodwill and my dogs loved it, until my daughter was visiting and took it for a costume.


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

JudyD said:


> Both of my dogs have a strong prey drive. They’ll chase anything that runs or scurries—deer, squirrels, chipmunks, four year old grandsons, etc—so I ordered a flirt pole for them. It was an epic fail. Neither of them could be fussed even to look at it. They were both adults—maybe it’s better introduced to puppies?


Hi JudyD I was curious as well as to what your flirt pole consisted of? Did it have anything attached to chase? I bought one that had a pole with elastic bungy cord attached and a small furry toy tied to it a bit like a skinny ferret or rat.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

The flirt pole I bought has a long stretchy cord. It came with two fleece toys to attach to the cord. One was larger, as I recall, with individual ends of fleece sticking out. The other was a bit smaller and knotted. Neither interested them, although someone did chew up the bigger one when I stuck it in their toy basket. I hadn't even thought of putting something furry on it...the pole is currently in our garage with a load of agility training equipment that is promised to our trainer (we won't have room to store or use when we move), but maybe I'll rescue the pole and try a furry enticement. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

JudyD said:


> I ordered a flirt pole for them. It was an epic fail. Neither of them could be fussed even to look at it. They were both adults—maybe it’s better introduced to puppies?


I also ordered a flirt pole and had the same reaction. Copper is 2 y/o and loves the jumps, ball chases, squeak toy tosses, etc. but the flirt pole, he really wanted nothing to do with. I tried different tactics .. letting him have sniffs of the whole apparatus, attaching his favourite jump toy to the end, dragging it on the ground, etc. - but nope. 

The only thing I can conclude is that for some dogs, it just doesn't spark the fun level that it does in others. The "why" leaves me baffled.


----------

